

LearnStreet Launches To Help You Learn How To Build, Test And Push Code - learnstreet
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/learnstreet-launches-with-1m-from-vinod-khosla-to-teach-you-how-to-build-and-push-code/

======
zachgalant
You should check out <http://codehs.com> if you are interested in learning to
code. It's perfect for absolute beginners and gives you access to help and
feedback from awesome tutors from Stanford.

There are projects to work on, and you learn what it means to write a good
program (style, decomposition, readability, etc). Mostly, it's really fun. You
start by teaching a dog some tricks and then get to make awesome games in the
browser.

